# 22 Stash



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Guess how many rounds of 22 ammo in this pic. All boxes are full except for the two ancient 50 round boxes at the very bottom next to the brass...they are empty. All the 22 ammo in the pic is on the two shelves immediately below the powder.

Closest to correct wins a 525 round bulk pack of Remington HVHP ammo....but you have to collect it ftf or catch me on the way from Houston to Ozark County! I have already tried to ship ammo to a friend and it was a nightmare!

Contest closes at 0001 on March 1. Probably best to PM your guess, unless you want to help the "enemy".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

10,350


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

10,349 (I watch The Price is Right!)


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

looks like you need to restock


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Looks like just about enough to kick a few tin cans around...............

lol


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't have a clue,but it's a good thing you put the spacers between the shelves..


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I wouldnt put them all in the same place.


----------



## Xplorer (Sep 23, 2010)

just a few more than I have. I wish.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree not enough unless your real old!
Snicker


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

22,750


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice one! We all know you just took a picture of the rimfire cabinet at the local (way overpriced, which explains the inventory) gun store. 
:kidding:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the local gun store hasn't see that much on the shelf in weeks if the time date on the photo is correct 

by the way keep your ammo i venture a guess of 25150 rounds , i just want to know how many the actual count is to see if my powers of deduction are even close

sorry silver creek , i accidentally pressed the wrong button and edited your post first instead of quoting it , i undid it


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

18850


----------



## wirejeweler (May 1, 2011)

19750


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

That is guess the closes without going over.....right?

If so, my guess is one!


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

27,300


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

looks close to 19,350 so thats my guess,.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Oldcountryboy said:


> That is guess the closes without going over.....right?
> 
> If so, my guess is one!


I never did like that rule on The Price is Right.

Closest to correct wins...does not matter if over or under.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-I'm too far away to pick it up, so I'll just throw my guess in for fun. 19,000 rounds of 22LR ammo is sitting there...

L8R,
Matt


----------



## CrunchyDad (Feb 17, 2013)

100,000 is rough guess. I'm thinking more though.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

16,250 is my guess. I wouldn't be able to pick up the ammo but I just wanted to make a guess


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

You better count them before you announce the winner. One of the bulk boxes is 1 round short.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Once all the guesses are in, I will rank them all from closest on out.

I will offer the booty to each person in order of how close they were, until I get to someone who can either pick it up, or meet me on my way to MO.

Hopefully someone will collect on the bulk pack!

You Texans are laying low...probably going to snipe right at the last minute! ig:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

LOL
My guess is way off, and there's no way I could get it anyway.
BUT on the off chance I win, give it to some kid who needs to learn how to shoot


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Actually, I am driving to my dad's in Richmond, VA in a couple weeks, so will be going through NC.

Then from Richmond to my place in MO. Then back to Houston.

A good chunk of the people on this board are within 50 miles of my 3,000 mile March trip.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

19,825....is my guess. I think you are good to go with 22's.

Good job makin a pile!


----------



## WoolyBear (Nov 9, 2011)

I will be in NC the first of April. I can meet you then to pick up my winnings LOLOL


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if i were to win donate them to the 4H shooting sports group in your area


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

This is what I have right now:

Oldcountryboy 1
Shanzone2001 10,349
Bearfootfarm 10,350
WoolyBear 13,850
bassmaster17327	16,250
wiggles_n_flop 16,700
tgmr05 18,850
MattyD 19,000
bluetogreens 19,350
wirejeweler 19,750
brownegg 19,825
Mizz_Patty 20,100
Cornhusker 22,750
Greencountrypete	25,150
sugarspinner 27,300
CrunchyDad 100,000


Still 10 hours left to guess!

Somebody is going to get a bulk pack of Remington Hollow Points!


Tim


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I think Wiggles will win
Mine is too low


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

All I will say is....one person is within 1,000 of correct.


----------



## Rockchuck (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd guess 16,775.


----------



## RJMAcres (Sep 9, 2009)

27,500


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

32060 and I'm with Bearfoot if I win donate it to a good learnin cause!


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I wouldn't be showing all my ammo. Most states have a max number or rounds/primers you can possess. And who knows whose on the forums these days.

Bob


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

19,225


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

unioncreek said:


> I wouldn't be showing all my ammo. Most states have a max number or rounds/primers you can possess. And who knows whose on the forums these days.
> 
> Bob



Good thing I didn't take a picture of my 100,000 primers!

Oops, there goes that contest.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

unioncreek said:


> I wouldn't be showing all my ammo. Most states have a max number or rounds/primers you can possess. And who knows whose on the forums these days.
> 
> Bob


please show us the law that sets a limit to the amount of ammo or primers 
if you can find it for 25 or 26 states even better. 


I don't think it is as common a law as you think it is 

a shelf of 22lr shouldn't set off any major worries most stores get more in one delivery than he has on his shelf


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

A guy I work with is a reserve officer for the local sheriff dept. He knows I buy lots of ammo and primers. We were talking one Fay and I mentioned how many primers and loaded rounds I had. He said ill pretend I didn't hear that, then said in the state of WA the max of primers and/or loaded ammo is 10k. The next time I see him ill ask him for a copy of the law.

Bobg


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I wonder how they managed to come up with that???

I swear, I am going to end up a felon without even trying!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> please show us the law that sets a limit to the amount of ammo or primers
> if you can find it for 25 or 26 states even better.
> I don't think it is as common a law as you think it is


I think some places have *storage regulations* if you go over a certain amount, but I don't recall any overall limits


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://apps.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=70.74.010

Washington State Explosives Statute:


> (13) The term "handloader components" means small arms ammunition, small arms ammunition primers, smokeless powder not exceeding fifty pounds, and black powder as used in muzzle loading firearms not exceeding five pounds.





> (28) The term "small arms ammunition" shall be held to mean and include any shotgun, rifle, pistol, or revolver cartridge, and cartridges for propellant-actuated power devices and industrial guns. Military-type ammunition containing explosive bursting charges, incendiary, tracer, spotting, or pyrotechnic projectiles is excluded from this definition.
> 
> (29) The term "small arms ammunition primers" shall be held to mean small percussion-sensitive explosive charges encased in a cup, used to ignite propellant powder and shall include percussion caps as used in muzzle loaders.
> 
> (30) The term "smokeless powder" shall be held to mean and include solid chemicals or solid chemical mixtures in excess of fifty pounds which function by rapid combustion.


http://apps.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=70.74

Those are just from the "definitions" section.
I didn't wade through the whole statute, but anyone interested can find out the details

70.74.320Small arms ammunition, primers and propellants -- Transportation regulations.

70.74.330Small arms ammunition, primers and propellants -- Separation from flammable materials.

70.74.340Small arms ammunition, primers and propellants -- Transportation, storage and display requirements.

70.74.350Small arms ammunition, primers and propellants -- Primers, transportation and storage requirements


I searched for "WA State general statutes ammunition storage" and found them almost immediately


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Congrats to Corny...he was the closest!

Ok, here is the actual list of what was in the picture. I hope the tables aren't jumbled messes:

15 cartons 550 Federal 8,250 
13 cartons 525 6,825 
5 cartons 525 Federal 2,625 
5 bricks Aguila Super Colibri 2,500 
1 brick Aguila HV Short 500 
1 brick Aguila Interceptor 500 
1 100 pack CCI Green Tag 100 
2 100 pack CCI LR 200 
1 100 pack CCI Shor HP 100 
2 50 pack Fed Gold Medal 100 
1 50 pack CCI Stinger 50 
1 50 pack CCI Velocitor 50 
1 50 pack CCI SGB 50 
1 50 pack CCI Mini Mag +V 50 
1 50 pack Eley Practice 100 50 
1 50 pack Winchester PP 50 

Total	22000


Here are the guesses, in order of accuracy:

Name Guess Variance
Cornhusker	22,750	750
Mizz_Patty 20,100	-1,900
brownegg 19,825	-2,175
wirejeweler	19,750	-2,250
bluetogreens	19,350	-2,650
JawjaBoy 19,225	-2,775
MattyD 19,000	-3,000
tgmr05 18,850	-3,150
Grncountrypete	25,150	3,150
Rockchuck 16,775	-5,225
wiggles_n_flop	16,700	-5,300
sugarspinner	27,300	5,300
RJMAcres 27,500	5,500
b'm'ter17327	16,250	-5,750
WoolyBear 13,850	-8,150
Ross 32,060	10,060
Bearfootfarm	10,350	-11,650
Shanzone2001	10,349	-11,651
Oldcountryboy 1	-21,999
CrunchyDad	100,000	78,000


If the winner cannot meet me in any practical way, they can pass their dibs on to the next most accurate guess...and on down until someone is able to make arrangements to pick up.

The winner can also, as has been done in some posts, request that the ammo be given to a local Boy Scout group or other organization that teaches shooting. As tough as ammo is to get, this would end up helping. I have already had to supply a local instructor with 22 LR to avoid canceling a new shooter class.


----------



## WoolyBear (Nov 9, 2011)

Grats to Cornhusker. May your gun shoot straight, and your bullet find its mark.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

some states specify how ammunition powder and primers must be stored not most 
federal law specifies how it must be transported 
after reading through your Washington state statutes there does not appear to be a limit to how much you can own , only that you can only store 10k in your home , if you had a shed , barn , or just wanted to store some in you car parked outside you could have a lot more 

you may transport 25k in your car 

and piles of not more than 100k in any one place and they must be separated by 15 feet

powder specified how much could be stored in one place and that if x# pounds were exceeded that it must be stored in a magazine built to comply with a standard

http://smartgunlaws.org/ammunition-regulation-policy-summary/


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats to corny....If I woulda won, I also would of given the winnings as a donation to a needy cause. Thanks for the karma tarbe....It was fun!

brownegg


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> after reading through your Washington state statutes there does not appear to be a limit to how much you can own


That's what I thought too, but I was too sleepy to read it all last night
LOL!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey, that was fun 
Since it's kinda out of the way for me, why don't you donate it to some good cause, shooting instructor, Boy Scouts, you choose.
Let us know where it winds up, and thanks. :grin:


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-Congrats, Cornhusker! Good job helping out whatever local Scout troops are in Tarbe's area. I came in a cool 7th place. 

L8R,
Matt


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Just wanted to close the loop on this!

I found a local shooting instructor who conducts new shooter classes under the NSSF "First Shots" program.

He goes through about 2,500 rounds a month and says he has had to cancel classes due to lack of ammo.

I am going to give him two bulk packs of 22 LR tomorrow, one from Corney and one from the rest of us. This will be enough to cover two classes, more or less.


Tim


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

tarbe said:


> Just wanted to close the loop on this!
> 
> I found a local shooting instructor who conducts new shooter classes under the NSSF "First Shots" program.
> 
> ...


That's cool!


----------

